# 3 women in a sauna pg-13



## ncdodave (Sep 9, 2008)

*THREE WOMEN IN A SAUNA*

THREE  WOMEN, TWO YOUNGER, AND ONE SENIOR CITIZEN, WERE SITTING NAKED IN A  SAUNA. 

SUDDENLY THERE WAS A BEEPING SOUND. 

THE FIRST YOUNG WOMAN PRESSED HER  FOREARM AND THE BEEP STOPPED. THE OTHERS LOOKED AT HER QUESTIONINGLY. 'THAT WAS MY PAGER', SHE SAID. 'I HAVE A MICROCHIP UNDER THE SKIN OF MY  ARM.'
A  FEW MINUTES LATER, A PHONE RANG. 

THE SECOND YOUNG WOMAN LIFTED HER PALM TO HER EAR. WHEN SHE FINISHED, SHE EXPLAINED, 'THAT WAS MY MOBILE PHONE.  I HAVE A MICROCHIP IN MY HAND.'
THE  OLDER WOMAN FELT VERY LOW -TECH. NOT TO BE OUT DONE, SHE DECIDED SHE HAD TO  DO SOMETHING JUST AS  IMPRESSIVE. 

SHE STEPPED OUT OF THE SAUNA AND WENT TO THE BATHROOM. SHE RETURNED WITH A PIECE OF TOILET PAPER HANGING FROM HER REAR END.
THE  OTHERS RAISED THEIR EYEBROWS AND STARED AT HER.
THE  OLDER WOMAN FINALLY SAID........."WELL, WILL YOU LOOK AT THAT....I'M GETTING A  FAX!!!"


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## ncdodave (Sep 10, 2008)

BRB gotts a fax comin in! LMAO!


----------



## bearmoe (Mar 8, 2009)

Very very funny!


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 9, 2009)

Hate to be the on that loads the paper - much less the TONER!


----------



## vegansbeware (Mar 17, 2009)

Aww Dude!! NASTY!!!


----------

